# Phase II troubleshooting help



## Revisionist (Mar 6, 2019)

So I've built a Phase II and if I don't put it in the case it works, but when I place it in the case it does not. Bypass works fine, if turn it on I can still hear the guitar as if still in bypass. The RED led lights as well as the yellow, but i've noticed that the yellow does not get brighter or pulse when I turn the nobs (only while in the case).
Ideas?


----------



## tdukes (Mar 6, 2019)

Do your pots have dust caps? Is it possible one of the pots is shorting to the back of the board while its in the case? Since you talk about the yellow, I assume it doesn't work in the case even when the back is off. I have had the back short stuff out before as well, but if it doesn't work with the back off that can't be the problem. If the red led is still bright you aren't shorting out the power. If the bypass works, the input output jacks aren't shorting the signal out.


----------



## Robert (Mar 6, 2019)

tdukes said:


> Do your pots have dust caps? Is it possible one of the pots is shorting to the back of the board while its in the case?



Someone else had this same issue and this is exactly what it was.    A single component lead was touching the back of one of the pots...   Outside of the enclosure it was no problem, but once the metal casing of the pot made contact with the grounded enclosure it killed the LFO.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Mar 6, 2019)

I had an issue and it was because I had the wrong R36 resistor.  I put, if I remember 4.7k instead of the 47k.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 6, 2019)

fortunately it is usually easier to fix a "won't play in the enclosure" issue than a "won't work at all" issue.  figure out what is getting smushed when the effect is boxed.  putting a thin insulating layer between your pots and the board is a good idea if you are not using plastic caps on them.  you could also have pressure on a potentiometer if the holes are not aligned exactly right.  that may affect the alignment of the traces, or a connection inside the pot.  your wiring might be under stress with an intermittent connection, something is grounding out to your power jack connections (hot or ground).  you can ease the pressure off of a pot by resoldering the posts when it is in the enclosure, and you can also use your drill and slightly enlarge the holes.


----------



## Revisionist (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone. The cause was a short. Electrical tape for the win. Now I have a kick ass phaser!


----------

